# Why are asians so good at gaming?



## joked35

Asians seems to possess an unnatural power in the gaming community. Have you ever seen the starcraft world championships? They are torturing their keyboards! It is insane. Also, when I play league of legends and somebody on my team has a username like:








I immediately think omg why are they on the north American server? and then if they are on my team I'm like oh thank god. But if they are the enemy I'm like **** **** **** **** defend like crazy!!!


----------



## versikk

When they released Super Mario bros, I think it was 2, outside of Japan, they had to make it easier to beat.

Yes, asians are crazy good at videogames, it's wierd.... it's probably because of their culture where it is ingrained to work ultra hard at anything you do? Maybe.


----------



## M0rbid

I'm asian and I suck at math.


----------



## joked35

**** idk. Its some crazy Asian **** though. dafuq I'm a white guy I cant differentiate that ****. Are you srsly asking me?


----------



## BackToThePast

As an Asian/Oriental, I have no time for Aku's games.


----------



## M0rbid




----------



## Chasingclouds

In some subcultures, like in Korean culture, it is known as a well known sport and they take it very seriously. They train and train and what matters most to them is teamwork, they literally make a job out of it and play plays 8-10 hours a day, this is just one reason that some sub-cultures or races of asian are good at gaming. For example, the pro scene of league of legends.


----------



## Potato Girl

I'm Asian and suck and suck at league of legends :'( it's a struggle


----------



## PrincessV

Asians rool :nerd:


----------



## joked35

Chasingclouds said:


> In some subcultures, like in Korean culture, it is known as a well known sport and they take it very seriously. They train and train and what matters most to them is teamwork, they literally make a job out of it and play plays 8-10 hours a day, this is just one reason that some sub-cultures or races of asian are good at gaming. For example, the pro scene of league of legends.


Nah it's a racial passive. +50% Gaming skill on birth/spawn.


----------



## joked35

raenic said:


> I'm Asian *and suck and suck *at league of legends :'( it's a struggle


Giggity.


----------



## Kiba

Probability...... Asians constitute something like 60% of the world pop.


----------



## SaladDays

They aren't though. Maybe in SCII but that game isn't very popular among Europeans/Americans.


----------



## Blue Dino

No idea this was a thing.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Our brain process differently.


----------



## Potato Girl

joked35 said:


> Giggity.


yea but do I swallow

...

wat

(damn apparently im bad at english and basic reading comprehension too)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

They're awesome at gold farming.


----------



## Paper Samurai

joked35 said:


> Asians seems to possess an unnatural power in the gaming community. Have you ever seen the starcraft world championships? They are torturing their keyboards! It is insane. Also, when I play league of legends and somebody on my team has a username like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately think omg why are they on the north American server? and then if they are on my team I'm like oh thank god. But if they are the enemy I'm like **** **** **** **** defend like crazy!!!


 I'm going to let you in on a little secret OP. What me and the rest of the folks down the super secret Asian Illuminati society have known for quite a while now...

We have better reaction speeds than you guys. Why do you think Asian athletes are so good at ping pong and badminton 






**Disclaimer - this is actually just a theory of mine


----------



## GGTFM




----------



## Joe

joked35 said:


> Nah it's a racial passive. +50% Gaming skill on birth/spawn.


loads of asians from europe and america who are highly skilled too

i ****ing ahte being white


----------



## Paper Samurai

Joe said:


> loads of asians from europe and america who are highly skilled too
> 
> i ****ing ahte being white


 White = jack of all trades, +1 to every stat.

It's not so bad man :smile2:


----------



## Lord of muffins

Joe said:


> loads of asians from europe and america who are highly skilled too
> 
> i ****ing ahte being white


 Same. I mean I'm actually a little below average at everything and excel at nothing _at all_ and I've never put that down to being white, but I hate being white if it's at all relevant in the fact that I have never been talented or good at anything _ever._ Also OP to be fair in the case of Korean Starcraft players they do take it very seriously and sometimes professional gaming teams will all live in the same house and just work at it all day everyday.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Hm...

They're good at math.
They're good at gaming.

Might there be a correlation between gaming ability and mathematical ability?


----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Skyzz

It's because of our eyes you fool but gaming's boring anyway. Haters gon hate.


----------



## AngelClare

The same reason Korean women dominate women's golf and Mexican boxers dominate light and middle weight boxing and whites dominate hockey.

For various reasons they play more. In Korea professional gamers are stars. In Japan video game designers are heroes.



> A 32-year-old man was found dead in an Internet cafe in Taiwan after a marathon three-day gaming binge, the island's second death of an online gamer this year.


http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/19/world/taiwan-gamer-death/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Asian culture seems to have a long history of attention to detail. People who are really good at concentrating on fine details are probably just naturally good video game players. Example - Japanese products are valued for their quality and engineering. Not their low prices.


----------

